# Sage @ 12 months



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I know these aren't the best, still working on it :crazy: 
let me know which ones are best to build from please

normally my grass isn't so tall  too much rain lately notice the mud behind him 

12 months
79.8 lbs
approx. 27"
































































headshots


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

he is gorgeous.....


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't critique but can say I love Sage...his smiling face :wub:


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow! Is his coat really that short or is just brushed down? He looks great.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks everyone

his coat is a "tight" stock coat


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Very handsome boy, I like his tight coat.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

good looking dawgie


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice pics of a very happy and handsome young boy!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks

I could not get him to close his mouth and look serious LOL


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bumping up for critique


----------

